# عمل المراجل البخارية



## ضياء ياسر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس في احدى المصافي النفطية نواجة مشاكل كثيرة في البوليرات(المراجل البخارية) ممكن شرح مفصل عن ذلك....


----------



## mnci (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفضل اخى الكريم
ملف جميل جدا

Steam boilers : in language you can understand


----------



## احمد جواد علي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحل السحري*

اخي العزيز: يجب ان تكون لديك نسخة من هذا الكتاب لانه المرجع الاساس والمهم لمشكلتك فحمله من الرابط المذكور انفا


Boiler Operator's Handbook 
by *Kenneth E. Heselton *​ 





​
*Publisher:* Fairmont Press
*Number Of Pages:* 600
*Publication Date:* 2004-10-19
*Sales Rank:* 1164237
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824742907
*EAN:* 9780824742904
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* Fairmont Press
*Studio:* Fairmont Press
*Average Rating:*
*Total Reviews:*
http://ifile.it/6nw5vt/0824742907.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/8843367/Boiler_Operator_s_Handbook.rar​


----------



## م.البدر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد تشكر عليه يا اخ احمد و لكن نحتاج الى الباسورد لكي نستطيع تصفح الملفات


----------



## احمد جواد علي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الباسورد هو

sharedon14/09/2006intqn​


----------



## م.البدر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*"]شكرا وننتظر المزيد[*


----------



## mdit882 (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياوردة وهل من مزيد من الكتب في مجال المراجل اخوكم محمد رحيم


----------



## abue tycer (11 مايو 2010)

*ملف بسيط عن صيانة المراجل*

ملف بسيط عن صيانة المراجل​


----------



## نوارس تركيا (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## abdo_ahmed6714 (16 مايو 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## kadhim ali (16 مايو 2010)

كثيرة هي مشاكل المراجل اذكرها وسنساعدك انشاء الله


----------



## wello65 (31 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على دقة التفصيل واتمنى المزيد عن افضل وسائل الحفاظ على كفاءة الغلايات على مدى عمرها


----------



## moh-saeed (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## qusayabdul (3 يونيو 2011)

دورات عن المراجل البخارية انابيب الماء وانابيب النار وملحقاتها ودورات عن المضخات الكابسات وانتاج النتروجين
مع صور متحركة في الروابط ادناه مع تحياتي المهندس قصي عبد الاله
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5yw_lLEm/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/av5yW9Kv/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VKg6_qDj/Absorption_Liquid_Chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/qRmvWr_v/air_compressors__course.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/2dvxl_8S/bourdon__tube_2009.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tQR1Dzhr/centac_air_compressor__manual.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/9XzqYeEg/compressos_center_f.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4DFdTDgv/fluid_flow_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/yr_tQfSu/heat_exhanger.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/QoTo6YAO/nitrogen_plant_lecture.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4SKHMcEJ/nitrogin_plant.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3ISsmr6m/pumps_SEAL.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/UwhiHamc/pumps_types_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/RA7tw7OV/pumps_types_animations.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zjWCJ1Ss/solar2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Uqp_nzfn/steam_boiler_lecture_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hzOOkyu8/steam_boilers_animations_flow_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/YSe9kBMS/steam_boilers_water_tube_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TBJwdOV6/steam_boilers_fire_tube__lectu.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/OjCQvQTF/___online.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/pUuZXRg2/__4.html


----------



## الهندي30 (19 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يونيو 2011)

*gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood*​


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جــــزاك الله خــــيـــــرا​


----------

